# Toilet Float Adjustment Screw



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Which direction do you turn the screw to get the float to cut off water fill sooner?

Looking at this setup, why is the fill tube inserted inside the overflow tube?

http://www.canpages.ca/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/toilet-inside.jpg


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

Although you see many many tubes inserted into the stand pipe, they are suppose to be supported a little above the pipe to avoid back flow. Might not be code everywhere but it is here.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

GregC said:


> Hello, you should turn the screw down to stop fill sooner, some work in reverse. The fill tube flows into the overflow tube to fill the bowl with water. The fill valve fills both the tank and bowl. Water at the bottom of the fill valve fills tank while water fills the bowl with the tube going into the overflow tube. It works in two ways. Hope this makes sense.:thumbsup: GregC


Turn the screw down meaning clockwise?


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

turn the screw clockwise to make the fill valve turn off quicker. If you look under the screw, you will see a 'plunger' that the screw presses to stop the flow. Some have two screws. the one to the left is to adjust the ball, to keep it from hitting the lid of the tank, and the other is the water height adjustment and shut-off. The small hose going to the overflow tube adds water to the bowl while the toilet is flushing. Most are suspended "over" the tube by a metal clip.


----------

